# Got a new rescue today



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Mojo is very cute! And in our house, technically it would have been John who got the guinea pig since it was his idea! I'd be telling DH that I got my dog and he got his guinea pig!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

kathyd said:


> Mojo is very cute! And in our house, technically it would have been John who got the guinea pig since it was his idea! I'd be telling DH that I got my dog and he got his guinea pig!


You know you're right... I think I'll tell him that, dang he's already asleep. Bummer LoL. In the morning though...


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What fantastic face markings he has - definately a rockstar :smile: We don't have any rodents in our household and I would love a little pig or maybe a rat. Unfortunately there are only so many hours in any day and mine seem to be in short supply to look after everyone I have now, so there won't be anymore additions for us for a little while.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition. Thats great that he found a good home with you, hubby and all your other critter's.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I used to breed and show guinea pigs. Such a fun little animal. They usually are very social but you can expect some tiffs in the beginning as they are trying to establish who is the leader. (Although that looks like a lot of climbing on top of each other and usually some screaming. However, a true attack will have teeth showing and a true look of fighting.)
Yours has really nice markings. I love TSW guineas!! I had that color in Peruvians and texels.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww, he is a cute one! I love the cavies, ect but my allergies don't! We used to have rats and they were just such interesting little mammals! If we had more time I would look into getting some of the naked (hairless) guinea pigs I have seen on-line! I am not so sure the hairless cats would get along well with the pigs though! LOL

He is a cute one and I agree...hubby got what HE WANTED, don't let him twist that around! LOL


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

So adorable! He looks like my last piggy that just died a few months ago. I love their sqeaky little faces!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I used to breed and show guinea pigs. Such a fun little animal. They usually are very social but you can expect some tiffs in the beginning as they are trying to establish who is the leader. (Although that looks like a lot of climbing on top of each other and usually some screaming. However, a true attack will have teeth showing and a true look of fighting.)
> Yours has really nice markings. I love TSW guineas!! I had that color in Peruvians and texels.


Ooohhhh you had texels??? *swoons* I LOVE those. That is what we were going to get from the breeder before we found Jazz. 
Somebody on the cavy forum I just joined said Mojo was a peruvian type pig or maybe a peruvian and abby mix. She said Abby's don't have the rooster tail thing on their butts but Peruvians do. I love his hair!!! LoL, ehe's sooo cute. 

Went "shopping" for a friend for him today and I was looking for a young male since I read this was better than getting an adult male. The only one I found was a huge Abby male with punk rocker hair, and really even markings in light brown and white. Sooooo cute. I haven't decided on him yet. I'm a litte nervous to try and intro two adult males, so far everything I've been able to find about introducing pigs says that is a no no.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought Abby/Peruvian when I saw him. I had a mix once that resembled him in the way his tail shoots up. Very cute - adds such personality.
Yes, I would be cautious about adding an adult male - I would want to add a baby male. 
Sometimes Craigslist will have baby guineas on there if you can't find one. 
I don't know what you are feeding him, but I wouldn't do too much regular lettuce as it isn't that great nutritionally and can give loose stools. I used to get parsley (it was fairly cheap) in bundles and carrots. Mine loved apples too. 
I love guinea pigs! You are going to have so much fun!
Oh - and I'll have to post a picture of my champion texel boy. His hair was SOO pretty. He had Shirley Temple ringlets.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh please do post pictures!!! I would love to see them.

Mojo isn't getting any lettuce at all, he's getting carrots right now because thats about all we have in the house John tried to give him a little tomato but he wouldnt eat it. He's funny, he wants them right out of the fridge nice and cold. He doesn't seem interested in them once they reach room temp. I have to go shopping tonight to restock the kitchen so I'll be getting some extra veggies and fruits for Mo too. We've also got timothy hay and some pelleted guinea pig food. 

I checked the craigslist in my area and so far there really aren't any piggies. Somebody had a pair of four month old males buuutttt they wanted like 60 dollars. I e-mailed and asked if they would rehome just the pig, I don't need the cage, and the answer was no. 60 dollars for the pair, would only place them as a pair, and the homemade cage and everything went with them. Sheesh, for that much $$$ I can go and get a couple of them at some of the petstores here..... if they had any lol. I could get one at petsmart for 35dollar, 'cept my psmart only sells girls. John wants to go back to the feed store today and get one the young ones they had for sell up there. I'm not thrilled about getting anything live from there but I guess I'll make this one exception. 

I did notice something about Mojo today that I think I am going to have to take him back to the vet about. He had a little peice of bedding stuck in his boy parts and I got it out no problem but when I was speading everything apart and "poking around down there" I noticed that it looked like he might have some sort of infection?? This gross white gunky.."stuff" was all packed in there. I cleaned it with a paper towel and man did it smell... it is a very strong urine/amonia smell/ dirty nasty gross smell. I don;t know how to discribe it exactly. Not that same as an infection in a wound or in an ear or something, but definitly not right. Poor guy. Off to do some more research on what that might and what to do about it until my day off.


----------

